# automatic redirect



## gtrvox (Aug 6, 2011)

Every time I go to youporn.com, I am redirected to mobile.youporn.com. Only happens on my laptop (not desktop) as of last night. Every other site operates normally. I have cleared cookies and cache, restarted browser, restarted computer - no joy. This happens both in FF and Chrome and applies to any address starting with youporn (i.e. old bookmarks etc)

Ideas?

G


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 6, 2011)

Stay off of porn sites or you will get yourself infected.

Please do the following so we can remove infections from your computer.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware *from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the *HijackThis* installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

When the hijackthis log appears in a notepad file, click on the edit menu, click select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Come back to your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


----------



## gtrvox (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. I'm in the process of doing what you suggested. When running Hijack This, I got this message:


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 6, 2011)

Right click on hijackthis icon on your desktop and click on "run as"  if the option doesn't appear then press and hold the shift key while right clicking on hijackthis to get it to appear.


----------



## gtrvox (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks! Will do right now. Here is another message I'm getting"


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 6, 2011)

That one will go away when you right click on hijackthis and click on run as....


----------



## gtrvox (Aug 6, 2011)

when I ran "analyze this", the computer froze....BADLY!

Took me 20 minutes to bring it back to life...don't dare to try again

Let me now see what the malaware fix did

thanks for your advice!!!


----------

